# Жизнь без операции



## москва08 (11 Фев 2008)

Поставили диагноз-межпозвонковая грыжа 4  и 5-й. Как поддерживать нормальный образ жихни, без операции? Работа связана с переговорами, поездками. Операцию делать не хочется, все таки спинной мозг. Каковы рекомендации поддерживающих процедур вне стадии обострения?


----------



## win-zip (11 Фев 2008)

Напишите пожалуйста поподробней: какой размер грыж, как и что болит.
А так Вам вряд ли кто ответит.


----------



## Ell (12 Фев 2008)

москва08 написал(а):


> Каковы рекомендации поддерживающих процедур вне стадии обострения?



Прежде всего изучите имеющуюся на форуме информацию по правильному поведению.


----------

